# no pay no pick up..



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

This weekend i decide to cancel any PM order that require for me to order and pay for the food.. like a shake shak order for like 7 people hell no, sorry but no.. i dont know if at the end they will fire me i did like 10 orders (no wait) and canceled like 4 that require putting the order and wait for it to be ready.. if they dont pay for that waiting time and/or mandatory tip no way i do it again, some other orders have been already placed and i just arrive pay and left with no waiting time.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

If it's anything like doordash, you'll be deactivated for this.

Since I'm not punished for acceptance rate, what I've found helpful is to stop accepting any pings to restaurants that are a pita/time suck, pickups at the busy restaurant/club district where I know if I do find parking, it will be a 10 minute walk each way to restaurant, and pings that take me far out of my geographic zone to drop off. Again, though, this is with DoorDash.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Frequent cancellation simply isn't necessary.

On both DoorDash and Postmates, the orders that are prepaid usually show up on the customer app with lower delivery fees, as those are the restaurants that use the company's tablet app and agree to pay a chunk of the sales to the company.
Memorize those restaurants and simply decline (DD) or skip (PM) the other delivery requests if you don't want to deal with ordering & paying for the order yourself.

Also, when you're dropping off orders, it might help to recommend some of the restaurants that use the apps on DD/PM, as that makes things far easier for drivers and makes it easier for restaurants to get complex orders right.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

^^


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Co-sign above.


----------

